# Moth attack!



## Overread (Aug 27, 2017)

So fired up my moth trap last night; rather end of the season and it was in a shaded spot so not a huge haul but got a few that I was pleased with. Still got to work on proper identification, but here's a few that appeared.

The white lid of the trap also makes an ideal little stand to work from. As always any comments/critiques are most welcome.
All taken on a Canon 7D with Sigma 70mm macro at 1/250sec, f13, ISO 100












Pearl Moth _Pleuroptya ruralis_


----------



## Overread (Aug 28, 2017)

And a couple more






A shield bug, another not-a-moth thing that was in the trap.


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2017)

very cool!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 28, 2017)

Are you using white acrylic in the last two.  I want to do something similar and was debating between acrylic and foam board.


----------



## Overread (Aug 28, 2017)

Yep, its just the top off the moth trap, but it makes for a nice moth sized table to put the moths on in the field. It actually worked a lot better than I thought it would. Foam I'd say might be a risk if only because it tends to have more apparent texture to it.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 28, 2017)

I like the colors on the pearl moth.  They are iridescent looking.  Almost like a rainbow or a prism effect.


----------



## Overread (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah its a very impressive moth; one that I'd like to try again with more variation in how I lit it - its the kind of subject where I think if you land just the right lighting will really look very different!


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2017)

Love the pearly guy and the shot of the moth in your second post. I like them well enough, in fact, that I will forgive you for the picture of the nasty ole stink bug that came right after that lovely moth portrait.

I like that his underbite makes him look like a bulldog. In moth form.


----------

